# TRIPLE HEADER



## Xchaser (Jul 21, 2010)

Thought I would share this with you all.!

Here is a late season triple!

Set up two Pretty boys on two hens and four upright hens - Looked like a goose spread.

A Few Clucks on the ZINK call and here they come! I could see the dust behind em.

Before we new it, we had turkey dinner fooled at 15 yards.

Two Birds weighed in at about 24 and the other at 20.

One bird with three beards - 8" on the longest.

I love fooling those birds.

Oh well Next year !

Ps. For all who cares - I am in the Middle!


----------

